# Ziwipeak canned food (from New Zealand)



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I am actually a raw dog feeder but thought I would post this here. Now in little old New Zealand we are rather prone to earthquakes which you may have heard about! and every household has been advised to get together a 'emergency kit' comprising enough supplies of food (dried/canned) and water for 3 days including blankets, torches etc etc so you are able to support yourself until help arrives being a sparsely populated country - you get the picture. Anyway if you have pets you must also keep food handy for them and because of that I've just ordered 6 cans of this food. Of course you might not want to purchase dog food from so far away due to freight expense or just supporting your country but I am quite impressed with the ingredients of this food. I have bought Venison and Lamb Tripe/meat in a can. This is what it says on the tin: lamb and venison tripe, lamb and venison meat, green lipped mussel with added vitamins and minerals. No preservatives, no colours, no added salt or sugar. It is quite pricey for 370g tin (NZ$4.50) but if I was going away for a few days with the hound I would certainly consider using. They do also do wet food in a pouch but they include sugar in the ingredients which is totally unnecessary for dogs in my opinion.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Ziwipeak is a great food, superior food I should say for the price. I have fed the bagged food (which would be considered kibble) but far from it as it is air dried to my dogs when they had to be boarded a couple years ago and this was easier than bringing the raw.

If I had to put together a disaster kit my dogs would love this!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Course I have it! I can't get it round here, being in a backward part of the state, but whenever I travel and see it I always buy it as a standby. The 'kibble' is more like a jerky, and I often give it to the dogs for treats and feed that and the canned food when we're travelling or staying at people's places. I wish the cat would eat it. 
And, yes, I keep a 'hurricane kit' 3 days supply of food, water, emergency stuff and medications. It is a good idea, after the hurricane here we couldn't get out of the street for close to 3 days and having no water, electricity or cell phone coverage, it definitely helped tied us over.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Ziwipeak is hands down the best kibble/canned available, pricey but fantastic! :biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

it's the only commercial food....for which i ONLY have a few concerns.....chicory inulin....guar gum....but i eat guar gum, so i guess in a pinch my dogs can eat it.

if i had to go to a commercial product, ziwipeak would be it.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

I've been feeding lots of canned Ziwipeak, too -- it's definitely a favorite!

I just ordered two cases, one Venison & Fish, one Tripe, Lamb, & Venison. Almost all of the independent pet supply shops nearby carry it as well.

The dehydrated food is great for treats, too.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Wow quite a few of you already know of the company and think it is a good product, that's good to know and I suppose reading the back of the tin they would export to the USA reading about 'ranch raised meat' etc. We don't actually use the word ranch here. There is another really good NZ product I also keep in stock just in case I run out of raw food for my dog called K9 Naturals not the freeze dried product but the frozen raw (I'm pretty sure they don't export yet to USA). It is 85% human grade meat, (grain free) organs, blood, bone and does include fruits and vegetables and whole eggs. It is quite expensive but I am quite happy to add in a cup of that for variety once or twice a week. I couldn't afford to exclusively feed as it works out to NZ$60 for 5kg, but a cup here and there and it lasts for quite a while. I'm not on a tight budget but I still like a good bargain when it comes to food for my dog.....and my family!


----------

